# Good Civil Reference for a Chemical Engineer



## 2bsss (May 22, 2011)

My education and licence is in chemical engineering. My current job responsibilities are project engineering and project management. I do the process engineering (piping, pumps, heat exchangers, chemical reactors, distillation columns, ect) and of course hire an engineering firm to do many other designs (structural, electrical, environmental impact statements, ect). I obviously do not have the background or training in these other fields but would like to know more about them so I can effectively communicate and supervise the portions of the project I am responsible for but did not do the design work for. Things I think that may help me are a general understanding of: structural, foundations/excavations/soil properties, construction techniques, cement, steel structures, storm-water, hydrology, ect. I have no intention of taking the civil PE exam but thought the CERM might be a good reference book for me. Those of you that have used this book; would it be worth while for me to buy or would it be too detailed and not much use? Thanks guys and gals!


----------

